# SureFire L6 "pk" Porcupine -- how much?



## loszabo (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear all,

the L6 "pk" Porcupine is my holy grail, only seconded by the U2 Porcupine.

I just found an "offer" of approx. US$ 2.000 for the L6 on eBay.  The seller bought in Japan and obviously tries to make some nice profit now.

Please tell me, what are _realistic _prices? Any chances SF will make another run of the L6?


Another question: is the L6 worth the effort? I always wanted a Microtech HALO III for EDC, and now it is my favorite safe-queen...

Thank you!

P.S.: I have searched the L6 a little bit, but I was not able to find current threads. I apologize if this is already discussed in another thread and ask the admin to merge if so...


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 13, 2008)

I doubt you will see any more L6's produced. And as far as EDC knives, I can never understand why anyone would consider a single action OTF as an EDC...:thinking:. They seem to be better suited for the safe, but that is just my opinion.

Good luck in the search for your Grail.


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 13, 2008)

I've last seen an L6 Porky go for about $800 if I remember correctly. $2,000 is too much in my opinion. 

Even if it is the last of the porky set I need. :devil:


----------



## loszabo (Sep 13, 2008)

Carpenter said:


> I've last seen an L6 Porky go for about $800 if I remember correctly. $2,000 is too much in my opinion.
> 
> Even if it is the last of the porky set I need. :devil:



Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it!

*GVS_Lakers:* I thought about deleting my comment about the MT H3, but if people EDC US$ 3.000 watches, then let me please EDC a US$ 500 knife -- or not. :nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 13, 2008)

Carpenter said:


> Even if it is the last of the porky set I need. :devil:



Judging by your sig, you still need the A2-PP as well 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Judging by your sig, you still need the A2-PP as well


... like this one?


----------



## loszabo (Sep 13, 2008)

DM51 said:


> ... like this one?



Please stop this madness, unfairness, and useless bragging about SureFires we simpletons can't get, because we don't have pk's cellphone number... :sigh:

I'm kidding! Still: *Doom on you!*


----------



## DM51 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have PK's number. These things aren't impossible to find - I bought that one in the MarketPlace just over a year ago IIRC.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 13, 2008)

$2,000!!! I've seen them sell for less than 1,000 quite a few times. 

Just to remind you, this is still a flashlight we are talking about.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Theres a U2 Porky still on sale in the Marketplace.
With todays economic climate, I would think that you
will see one or two L6 Porkys selling .... it just a matter of 
being in the right place and the right time


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah actually there was on sold on the Marketplace not too long ago. about 2-3 months ago? It was only like 500-600. not bad at all.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Theres one on Ebay right now ....$1999 :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 13, 2008)

DM51 said:


> ... like this one?


 
A2-Porky. Man now I need 2 more. :scowl:

Thanks for the news DM51..:scowl:


----------

